# Vegetable Porn



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Look what I pulled out of the carrot bin last week. No joke..


carrot man by dollyrockfarm, on Flickr


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

*Bwahahahaha!!!* Oh dear....!!!


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

You sure that thing's not a mandrake?  You better send it to Hogwarts.....


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Eeekk! Never thought of that. Well, when I cut him up, there was no screaming, so mandrake or not, I think it was dead.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

that's too funny! gonna have to repost this if you don't mind!

Kris


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh no you cut him up?????You should have sold him on Ebay!LOL!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

very funny!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

LOL!! I was expecting a thread on seed catalogs, lol.


----------



## craftyfarmgirl (Oct 24, 2011)

OH MY!!!! LOL I have apicture of a butt potato somewhere I had pulled out of the garden, I will find it for you! Tooo funny!!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

thanks for the laugh. my boys got a kick out of it too. had to see what I was teeheeing about.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Great picture! That's one way to get more men interested in the kitchen - keep posting pictures like this. lol.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

That's hysterical! 

What kind of fertilizer do you use?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

ah poop


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Kind of brings a whole new meaning to the expression "teeny weeny," doesn't it?


----------



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

I picked a lemon a few months ago that fits right in here:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

That lemon looks like that yard-art of an old fat woman bending over her flower garden.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That is totally awesome! Mmmm lemon flavor boobies...


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice set of lemons!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

My daughter said 'Come on mom! Put a bra on it, come on'!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow is this a family show or what


----------

